# Rand Paul is too strong on the Second Amendment, according to the NRA



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

What part of "Shall Not Be Infinged" does the NRA Laywer's don't understand?

Another question is.
Q- How can you tell when a lawyer is lying?
A- When his lips are moving.
Rand Paul is too strong on the Second Amendment, according to the NRA | RedState


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I never understood why the NRA does not take the constitutional stand. Are they afraid that winning the war will cause the NRA to fade away?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> I never understood why the NRA does not take the constitutional stand. Are they afraid that winning the war will cause the NRA to fade away?


You may be onto something. Everyday I get something from them in the mail asking for money to support my rights. If I donated every time they asked I'd be broke.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Just like the drug companies they both know there is no MONEY in fixing a problem, only dragging out the so called cure or helping with the pain!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

The same Rand Paul that bad mouthed the republican party when he ran for office as a tea party candidate?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> The same Rand Paul that bad mouthed the republican party when he ran for office as a tea party candidate?


I bad-mouth the Republican party and haven't ran for a thing.

My problem with Rand is that he was firmly constitutional before he weakened to Establishment to then start sounding tough, again.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is the second post with the NRA having its head up its butt. Sounds like they need some strong coaching. Start writing, calling and emailing. Maybe let them know that until they whistle the correct tune your monetary donations may just go to GOA or NAGR. Money talks and everything else walks.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> I bad-mouth the Republican party and haven't ran for a thing.
> 
> My problem with Rand is that he was firmly constitutional before he weakened to Establishment to then start sounding tough, again.


Rand played the game. That is not a compliment to him, either.

I too bad-mouth the Republican party, they talk a good game but functionally are no different than the Democrats. The gave us Dubbya, and the Republicans actually liked what he did, even though he was nearly the worst president of my lifetime (Jimmy Carter takes out that honor, by the way). No thanks, I'll pass. Dubbya started wars, ballooned the deficit, and grew government at an exponential rate.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

It costs me $85 every two years to keep my RSO Cert's updated. That helps me when applying for an upper crusty gun club.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Denton said:


> I never understood why the NRA does not take the constitutional stand. Are they afraid that winning the war will cause the NRA to fade away?


I think the NRA needs a shake up, some real changes in leadership.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ekim said:


> Just like the drug companies they both know there is no MONEY in fixing a problem, only dragging out the so called cure or helping with the pain!


Winner Winner Ammo will get you Dinner!^^^^

mike is absolutely correct on this one.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Winner Winner Ammo will get you Dinner!^^^^
> 
> mike is absolutely correct on this one.


As much as I hate to say it, you and I are correct on this issue, it's the same thing with politicians, why fix anything when there is a ton of money to be made playing the fix it game over and over. That is why I say the vote will never fix the problem in government, it's part of the game and the American people have taken the hook line and sinker! IMO, Paul, Cruz and Walker are the only ones who have anything worth saying and listening to, period, but even they still think we can talk and pass laws to fix this without some major pain to those that created the mess. It's going to take much more to get the government back under control and blood may have to flow and heads will be lopped off. All the rest may Kiss my butt!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well maybe he just thought, why do I need to join a club or organization to fight unjust laws -when* I CAN MAKE THE LAW*
and they didn't like that answer. OR what y'all said above about the $$= keep the situation snafu


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Until the NRA kicks Grover Norquist off it's board I will not renew my membership!
Google Grover Norquist and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

National RINOceros ASSociation


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Like his dad, Rand Paul is an isolationist. He would cut aid to everyone, including Israel. As a Christian, I cannot support him for this. 
He has also started waffling on some positions to appeal to a broader base.

Rand Paul : Ending foriegn aid for Israel would be good for Israel - The Washington Post

GOP power player Norquist steps down from NRA amid probe of Islamist ties
GOP power player Norquist steps down from NRA amid probe of Islamist ties | Fox News


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The NRA is a business. They have to win a few battles in order to stay in business. They never really want to win the war. Like politicians, Insurance, Pharmaceuticals, and churches, it's all about the money baby!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> The NRA is a business. They have to win a few battles in order to stay in business. They never really want to win the war. Like politicians, Insurance, Pharmaceuticals, and churches, it's all about the money baby!


Thats right.

The NRA don't give a rats AZZ about gun rights as long as the cash keeps flowing in. Reminds me of PETA!!!

Wish I could get a refund, for services not rendered from dues I was duped into giving, in the past.

Join GOA or 2nd amendment sisters


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

It's not that Rand Paul is to strong on gun rights it's that the NRA is to weak on gun rights. I quit the NRA over 35 years ago and haven't missed a dam thing. When they sat back and let the government bring NFA into play they sealed their fate. They just wanted a seat at the table and money to stay there.


----------

